# My New Project 'Celestial Rapture'



## GreenNeedle (9 Mar 2008)

A bit of a camp name but I'll go with it for now. lol

This will be the 35Ltr Nano I have been planning since October last year.

I was trying to do the whole project for under Â£150 including tank, all equipment, plant and livestock! but am finding it quite hard so I am revising my budget to Â£175

So far I have the following:

*Tank*
ArcTank 35Ltr (40cm x 28cm x 30cm) inc ArcPod Â£50 (I will sell thefilter on through ebay to retreive some money)

*Filter*
Eden copy off ebay Â£20 + Glass 9mm in/out pipes off ebay Â£22

*Heater*
Was looking into using a reptile mat coupled with a thermostat controller but at Â£50+ this idea may have to go in favour of a standard heater.

*Substrate* 
I will be using ADA AS amazonia but to keep the cost down I shall be buying a 3Ltr bag and mixing half of it with fine gravel to use at the bottom and then use the pure half on top.  This brings the cost down to Â£13 for the ADA and pennies for the gravel from a garden centre.
Under this I shall be using Leonardite that I already have and of course mulm underneath that.

*Hardscape*
Looking for a nice piece of wood to fit for under Â£15

*Plants*
Anubias Barteri 'Petite' - Â£0 (I already have in my 33USG)
Xmas moss - Â£0 (As above)
Needle Leaf Java Fern - Â£0 (as above)
Cryptocoryne Parva - Â£5 Tropica
Glosso - Â£5 Tropica

*Fish*
Celestial Rasbora (Galaxy Danios. lol) x 10
Pygmy Cory x 10
Waiting for Monty @ Tri-mar to quote me as I am also after some more Cardinals to top up my 33USG.  Should be about Â£45ish.

So there we have it.  I am aiming to get this lot bought in June/July and planted up.  The fish will be bought and go in a month later.

Any ideas on reducing costs here (other than using the standard hoses of filters or using soil etc. lol)

Andy


----------



## George Farmer (9 Mar 2008)

Sounds good.

Are you using just the one ArcPod?  I'm not sure if it'll be enough to carpet glosso.  You'll likely need two at least.


----------



## GreenNeedle (9 Mar 2008)

I am thinking 2 myself but we will see.  Maybe just carpet with the parva first and then see where to go from there.

Andy


----------



## Dave Spencer (9 Mar 2008)

You could consider Marsilea _sp_ as a Glosso substitute. I`ve only ever grown it in high light which does keep it nice and low, but it can get a little leggy where it starts intruding under stems etc. It does have lower light requirements than Glosso, though.

Cryptocoryne parva is a nice plant. (my first ever Crypt.) I have just planted some in my new 60cm rescape, which I intend to give an even camper name than your tank.

Dave.


----------



## George Farmer (9 Mar 2008)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Maybe just carpet with the parva first and then see where to go from there.
> 
> Andy



Plant heavily then, or be prepared for a long wait....  It's slower than anubias.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (9 Mar 2008)

I've seen that tank for Â£40 in my LFS so maybe see if you can get it that price too.


----------



## GreenNeedle (9 Mar 2008)

I will have to look around.  I've seen it in P@H but they never put a price on it!!

Andy


----------



## Garuf (9 Mar 2008)

Andy, when you get your nano set up get a hydor areo 1 I just road tested one briefly on my tank, silent and the bubbles are a 1/2 the size of normal diffuser bubbles, only thing is its damn unsightly.


----------

